# Frozen Minnows From Gas Station As Food?



## kholm15 (Feb 18, 2013)

i recently got my first RBP and he hasn't eaten any of the food i have offered him(cichlid pellets, shrimp pellets, mealworms). the gas station by my house sells frozen minnows for fishing and i was wondering if these would be okay to feed to my piranha. they come in salted and un-salted. if these are no good what else could i feed him?

thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Be patient, and eventually the fish will accept...

What size tank and what are the water parameters?


----------



## kholm15 (Feb 18, 2013)

i have a 20 gallon tank, my piranha is about 4-5 inches


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Poor water quality (high ammonia, nitrates, nitrites) or even low temperature can cause them not to eat.... It also might not like you around the tank when its eating.

I would get the water tested, (better yet, get your own test kit as they are important) and that might give some indicators. If things are good, keep trying and eventually it will accept.

Variety such as pellets, shrimp, talpia, salmon, worms, etc... might give you better chances. If you are down to no other options you could try the "feeder minnows" which i would assume are smelt, and definitely the unsalted ones.


----------

